# Regner´s Lima Shay is ready



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

On Messrs. Regner´s homepage you can have a look at Manfred´s´s long awaited latest model.

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2008/25480_shay_baluster_2008.php

It will be on tour this weekend in Wien 8 Vienna), the week after in Friedrichshafen and first week of November in Köln (Cologne) 

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

Looks nice, wonder what the price is? Almost an old Osomotor set up for the motor, with the gears. Hope it works better than those did! Guess it's an osciallator?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

Jerry here are the prices for a partially built kit and a fully assembled model. One of the photo enlargements shows oscillating cylinders. 

Teilmontierter Bausatz 
Best.Nr. 25480 Preis: 998,00€ 

Montiertes Modell 
Best.Nr. 25481 Preis: 1.298,00€ 

Jack


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Their web site does not list them as "in stock" yet. I know Ken Johnson, Regner's dealer in the US has had a few reserved since they first announced they indended on building them. (Which was odd because they almost never announce new offerings in advance.) I don't know what the US street price will wind up being. Give Ken a call if [email protected] the train department.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

I noticed on the close-up that it has double reduction gearing. There's a gear set below the cylinders, plus the ~3:1 bevels on the wheels. 


Regner Shay gear set 


P.S. Doesn't this thread belong in 'Live Steam' ?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

Nope! it belongs in European Models. Nice to see some regular posts in this category. 

Jack


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

BUT it's a SHAY Jack!


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

I know Jerry ;-) But it's a German shay  


There were weeks and weeks without any posts to this category and we have Fritz to translate if needed.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

Ach, now I see!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

Following that line of reasoning we should have a "Chinese Models and Prototypes" forum for all the Accucraft locos. ;-)


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

Hi, 

I think, Pete is right. Should have posted the message over at the live steam departement. Most US customers don´t care too much what is offered in Europe anyway, unless it is avalable directly in the US. 

Meanwhile one can read reports and see pictures of the new loco prototype in a German forum , running at the exibition in Wien (Vienna) http://www.spassbahn.de/view_topic.php?id=5326&forum_id=36 

It is very well accepted by the audience. But they will work on the model , mounting the firebox lower, shortening the stack and lower the roof line. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 10/26/2008 2:28 AM
Following that line of reasoning we should have a "Chinese Models and Prototypes" forum for all the Accucraft locos. ;-) 


Tom, there was very little "reasoning" involved. Just having some fun in this little used category. ;-)  I will say that while there are many Chinese models, there are darn few models of Chinese prototypes.


Juergen is the original poster. If he wants it moved, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

I am a Shay nut and ordered the Regner Shay from US distributor Ken Johnson as soon as I heard about it. I was glad to see more info no matter which forum it appears on. Since I also like some Euro stuff I often look in on this forum as well as others. There was even some talk in the 7/8ths community about this new arrival. 
Thanks Fritz for the link to spassbahn. I like seeing the more detailed pictures and with my rusty schoolboy German liked what I read about the Shay's operational capabilities. 
The Shay "bible" Koch's "Shay Locomotive Titan Of The Timber" on p 34 shows a Shay delivered to G&J Backus in Oscoda, MI C/N 10 which I believe is the same picture Regner was using on their website before the photo of their prototype was posted. 
Also you could search on Youtube for "Tom Bowdler's Shay" where you will see a video of my coal fired Shay running on my portable track. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Regner´s Lima Shay is ready*

posted the message over at the live steam 


I was going to do something like that, but noticed there already is a "Regner Shay" thread in Live Steam. All it needs is a recent link to this thread - which I added. 

But it's a German shay 


Ah - that's where I had the problem. It may be a model made in germany, but it's a US prototype. And this Forum is called "European Models and Prototypes" so I didn't see how it fit. As pointed out above, most Live Steam models are made abroad, but we don't put Roundhouse SR&RL locos in the 'european' category. 

There. That's a good nit-pick for a Sunday morning!


----------

